# How do I get a picture of me next to my post?



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

eh?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 12, 2005)

COntrol Panel

Avatar Options

Select URL of avatar, put it in the box asking for one.

Make sure it's no bigger and 150x150


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

> Make sure it's no bigger and 150x150



yeah, I got that. But I have no idea how to keep it below the size limit


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARStager_
> 
> 
> > Make sure it's no bigger and 150x150
> ...



get the picture and edit the size using some kind of jpeg/gif editing program (Photoshop, Fireworks, Windows Picture Viewers, digital camera software, etc)

If you cannot, email me the photo


----------



## ARStager (Jan 12, 2005)

All that work for such an ugly guy.


----------

